# Paint stain overlap problem



## johngrivass (Sep 6, 2011)

I just recently applied a coat of the Cabots semi- solid paint
stain to a deck. I overlapped one section and it came out glossy.
How do I get rid of the doubled up glossy strip on the deck?
Its been 7 days since I put the stain on.

John


----------



## Joe thehandyman (Jul 2, 2010)

Try scuffing the glossy area with a scotch-brite pad or very fine (400 grit) sandpaper


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

if it's water base stain use some denatured alcohol on a rag
if it's oil use lacquer thinner, this should take it down


----------



## yo mama (Aug 28, 2011)

Second that Frankawitz


----------



## RobertSchneider (Mar 1, 2011)

in the future... keep wet edge the whole time... don't cut in around the whole deck and then go back and fill in the main area... it may take a little bit more time, but you don't end up with a line of overlap


----------

